# Moving to Spain with my family to work in an International School



## Pand (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi

I am looking for some advice, any advice would be much appreciated especially from someone who works in an International School and lives in Spain with family.

I am hoping to move to Spain and have been looking at vacancies in International Schools. I will be moving with my 2 children 6 and 10 and also my husband, who will be unemployed.

Any advice on finance, renting, schooling, areas, etc, etc.

Thanks


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Pand said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for some advice, any advice would be much appreciated especially from someone who works in an International School and lives in Spain with family.
> 
> ...


Most will have recruited by now, but you might be lucky if you are prepared to move at short notice to fill a last minute vacancy.

Spanish schools don't offer very high wages or other "packages." Some may offer your children free/ reduced price places.

Spain is a big country, so impossible to offer general advice on areas. Living costs - i.e. rental costs vary hugely from area to area, so you'd have to consider that when considering if a family of 4 could live on your wage.

Spain has huge unemployment rates, so it might be very hard, if not impossible, for your husband to get work, and there are no benefits you would be able to claim - no family allowance, unemployment benefit, working tax credits, etc.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't work in an international school but have a few friends who do (around Madrid). The impression they give is that while there are plenty of opportunities, and the kids enjoy the schooling/life, many leave after a year or two because the money is not sufficient to make it worthwhile. The other parent usually ends up teaching English, which is usually a lot of work for little reward, and the struggle of making ends meet becomes too much. It may just be coincidence but a few I know have headed to Asia where the money is considerably better. Of course if you have other income/savings this might not be a problm for you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brocher said:


> Most will have recruited by now, but you might be lucky if you are prepared to move at short notice to fill a last minute vacancy.
> 
> Spanish schools don't offer very high wages or other "packages." Some may offer your children free/ reduced price places.
> 
> ...



All true, altho the good news will be that your husband will be your child carer, so no worrries there lol!!! /but the wages will be lower than the UK and I'm not sure that you could live very well on one income??!

Apart from that, its a harsh country to live in with its high unemployment. But rent is cheaper than the UK, food is a bit cheaper, cars are more expensive, utility bills and petrol about the same. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pand (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you for your quick reply. We don't plan to move this year we are just preparing and planning at the moment and trying to gather as much info as poss. I would prob only apply for posts that offer my children schooling. I am aware that it is very unlikely that my husband would find employment so this does worry me as would we be able to survive from only my wage??? Ideally we have been looking around the Malaga area and possibly Valencia or the islands... It's not something I want to rush into so want to gather as much advice as I can.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pand said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. We don't plan to move this year we are just preparing and planning at the moment and trying to gather as much info as poss. I would prob only apply for posts that offer my children schooling. I am aware that it is very unlikely that my husband would find employment so this does worry me as would we be able to survive from only my wage??? Ideally we have been looking around the Malaga area and possibly Valencia or the islands... It's not something I want to rush into so want to gather as much advice as I can.


Have a good look around the forum, theres lots of info. Also have a look at this Welcome to Nabss | Nabss - its invaluable!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pand (Jun 19, 2013)

I have relatives who live in Spain so that's one of the reasons for the move also the close proximity to get home to other relatives. My husband would jump at the chance to move to the Middle East but I fear that we wouldn't get the family life that I know Spain offers. Thank you all for your replies it is much appreciated.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

People often talk about 'family life' in Spain, which puzzles me somewhat, as family life is what you make it, wherever you are. It' s down to values, not venue.
In some ways family life can be more difficult as wages are low and hours long.
It's doubtful you could live comfortably on income from any job you may get and any employment you do get may not be permanent.
But as you say, you are taking your time, not rushing in, so you may strike lucky


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

My daughter teaches in an international school in Madrid and her salary is 27,500 p.a. so I hope this information helps.


----------



## Pand (Jun 19, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> People often talk about 'family life' in Spain, which puzzles me somewhat, as family life is what you make it, wherever you are. It' s down to values, not venue.
> In some ways family life can be more difficult as wages are low and hours long.
> It's doubtful you could live comfortably on income from any job you may get and any employment you do get may not be permanent.
> But as you say, you are taking your time, not rushing in, so you may strike lucky



Hi

By "family life" I mean it can offer my children a more outdoor living and as I have relatives in Spain I know that local towns offer a more child centred way of living. Of course family is what you make it but having the ability to be outdoors in better climate certainly can make a difference to my children's life, personally speaking. Thanks for your comment tho!


----------



## Pand (Jun 19, 2013)

Trubrit said:


> My daughter teaches in an international school in Madrid and her salary is 27,500 p.a. so I hope this information helps.


Hi

Thanks for this info it does help x


----------



## sim4maz (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi,

I know Almunecar International School (about 1hr from Malaga) were looking for staff. I understand staff turnover quite high at international schools.

Good luck!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pand said:


> Hi
> 
> By "family life" I mean it can offer my children a more outdoor living and as I have relatives in Spain I know that local towns offer a more child centred way of living. Of course family is what you make it but having the ability to be outdoors in better climate certainly can make a difference to my children's life, personally speaking. Thanks for your comment tho!


It really does depend on the area. But yes, generally speaking, I would say that Spain is a better place to bring up children. 
In the UK we have lost the extended family and are now witnessing the disappearance of the nuclear family.


----------

